# Meet Reacher



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

We just got done doing a video chat with our breeder to review the pups she thinks is right for us. We will be headed from lower Alabama to Michigan to pick him up on the 28th. Here he is, he will be 7 weeks old on Saturday. His grandfather is our girl's dad.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ah… you read the Reacher books? 😁
You will have TWO black GSDs?
Delightful!


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Cutie pie


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

So cute - congratulations!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats! Great name


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

SO MUCH FUN incoming! How old is your other dog again?


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Ah… you read the Reacher books? 😁
> You will have TWO black GSDs?
> Delightful!


Yes, I've read all 26 books, he's from an R litter, we picked the name back in January before the Amazon release.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

WNGD said:


> SO MUCH FUN incoming! How old is your other dog again?


Exactly 21 months tomorrow


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes two blacks and funny enough they were both yellow collars. The breeder has one long coat black but didn't think he would be a good match for us.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

drparker151 said:


> Yes two blacks and funny enough they were both yellow collars. The breeder has one long coat black but didn't think he would be a good match for us.


Congrats.
I can’t wait for pics of the two of them. ❤❤


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice looking pup! I am partial to the blacks.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Congrats love the blacks


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What a cutie. I like the name. The new series is on Amazon Prime.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Congrats! He’s so adorable


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

😭 so adorable! I hope you know that you need to pay a dog picture tax when you get him! 

Are your dogs related to sentinelharts dogs by any chance?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hope Reacher has his daddy's mug! Congratulations and safe travels when picking him up. He'll be happy to get to a nicer climate, I'm sure! My Guinness is 1/2 sib to your Jazmine. Love the temperament of Sheena's pups, and Gracie, Harms mom is just as wonderful.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Cute- he could be a coatie!

Lee


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How adorable, have fun, safe travels.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hopps said:


> 😭 so adorable! I hope you know that you need to pay a dog picture tax when you get him!
> 
> Are your dogs related to sentinelharts dogs by any chance?


Yes my current girl Jaz, her dam
The pups dam
The pups sire, his dam 
we're all different Sentinelharts dogs 

Jaz and pups sire also had the same sire.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

wolfstraum said:


> Cute- he could be a coatie!
> 
> Lee


We're thinking maybe longer standard, the pup asleep behind him is coatie for sure. 

We would love a coatie, the breeder thought the coatie was too much drive/energy for our life style. She's spent 7 weeks with them and did so great at picking Jaz for us that when she said I think yellow collar would perfect for you, that's all we needed to hear.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

onyx'girl said:


> Hope Reacher has his daddy's mug! Congratulations and safe travels when picking him up. He'll be happy to get to a nicer climate, I'm sure! My Guinness is 1/2 sib to your Jazmine. Love the temperament of Sheena's pups, and Gracie, Harms mom is just as wonderful.


 oh it would be great if grew up to look like Harm. 

And thanks again for recommending Leslie as our breeder.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

That is one beautiful mug shot. Congratulations!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

drparker151 said:


> We're thinking maybe longer standard, the pup asleep behind him is coatie for sure.
> 
> We would love a coatie, the breeder thought the coatie was too much drive/energy for our life style. She's spent 7 weeks with them and did so great at picking Jaz for us that when she said I think yellow collar would perfect for you, that's all we needed to hear.




It is either one or the other genetically - or the third! Most coats are "long stock".....few are true single coated long coats, ie, without undercoat.....the fuzzy look, the ears, look like longstock markers... Many many longstock coated dogs have only marginal visible indications - a little fuller coat, or fluffy/ier ears, some extra floof to the "pantaloons", maybe some fringe at underline and/or down the backs of legs....

In any event, good that she looks at personality and drive...and he is definitely a good looking pup!

Lee


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Yes my current girl Jaz, her dam
> The pups dam
> The pups sire, his dam
> we're all different Sentinelharts dogs
> ...


Oh wow how wonderful! I'm guessing you're enjoying your dogs? I'm doing a lot of research since we plan on getting a puppy in a short 3 years. and SentinelHarts is my #1. My short interaction with Camilla was great. Good to know people really like her dogs.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

How did you know to ask if my dog were related?

My breeder, Leslie, is good friends Camilla and lives in Michigan. 

Jaz in a great dog, good genetics combined with a great breeder. Medium drives with an off switch and had great bite inhabition, Never drew blood. 

Leslie provides plenty of picks and videos of the pups, They get a lot of play time with adult dogs other than mom which really helps with bite inhabition.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> How did you know to ask if my dog were related?
> 
> My breeder, Leslie, is good friends Camilla and lives in Michigan.
> 
> ...


I think I was browsing some older posts and vaguely remembered! My brain is just swimming in all the information provided by this forum. Since I can't go find actual dogs at various clubs at the moment, I've been doing lots of internet research. 

That's really excellent to hear! There's seriously so much to learn for a novice dog owner, trying to absorb as much information as possible. Jaz sounds like an amazing dog and I'm sure Reacher will be fantastic!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Breeder took all 11 pups for thier final vet check today.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Adorable, and I love the name!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Off-the-charts adorable! And I, also, love the name!!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Pickup day. Back at the hotel.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

He wasn’t eaten so that’s good.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Best friends incoming!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Oh my goodness, what a striking pair they are going to make!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Puppy time can really wear a girl out. Plus these hotel beds aren't bad.


----------



## sasande (Jan 29, 2012)

Just beautiful. My congratulations on your new addition. I look forward on seeing many more pictures of Reacher (and Jazmine) as they begin their life journey together. Safe travels back home.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Yay! He’s absolutely adorable! He and Jaz will be best friends in no time


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

NadDog24 said:


> Yay! He’s absolutely adorable! He and Jaz will be best friends in no time


Or a few months whichever comes last


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Awe, congratulations now the fun begins


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Finally got some good weather after 3 days of rain. 

Here Reacher is low and ready to ambush the approach quarry. 2nd shot is mid pounce. 

Jaz has been great with him and she gets the brunt of land shark bites.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He’s lovely! Great shot of him bouncing at her..


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

What a happy picture 😃


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

You’re giving me puppy fever!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Big boy face starting. For the Reacher fans out there we were thinking that if he doesn't grow into his name we will call him Tom Cruise.

Middle pic is 7 weeks and other two are ten weeks old.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Can't wait for you to share the journey with Reacher and Jaz! Very handsome boy 😍


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

*"For the Reacher fans out there we were thinking that if he doesn't grow into his name we will call him Tom Cruise."*

Since you can't use two icons, I had to give a "Love" on the photos. But this sentence from your post literally made me laugh out loud. Glad you have a backup plan.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

What a cutie!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Aw what a cutie!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

A few pics from last night before bedtime and little less land sharkyness.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

It is really great Jaz is willing to be a landshark target. Helps him 'learn the ropes'.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Great lawn/field for training. They're so much fun at that age!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Aww what a cutie!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Is it just me or did the little one already grow a bit already? They're so cute!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hopps said:


> Is it just me or did the little one already grow a bit already? They're so cute!


Ha, we swear he wakes up from a nap bigger than before he fell asleep. When he moans or twitches a leg while sleeping I tell the wife, "he just grew some more" 

He was 11 pounds at 7 weeks and 17 at 10 weeks. When we got him at 8 weeks he could just barely get his front paw on the top rail of the x-pen, now he can rest his chin on the rail with his head level.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

drparker151 said:


> Ha, we swear he wakes up from a nap bigger than before he fell asleep. When he moans or twitches a leg while sleeping I tell the wife, "he just grew some more"
> 
> He was 11 pounds at 7 weeks and 17 at 10 weeks. When we got him at 8 weeks he could just barely get his front paw on the top rail of the x-pen, now he can rest his chin on the rail with his head level.


I have always said the pups grow while sleeping. And sometimes the ears fall when they are tired, need to recharge while sleeping. I wish puppy stage would last much longer, it goes by in a flash.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

12 weeks old yesterday looking all sweet























Then we get crazy puppy with devil eyes, zoom in on those eyes


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Red harness on a black dog always looks awesome! I love his little toes. My mom said she didn't know GSD puppies were so cute and that we should get one in 2-3 years. uh oh...


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

This is not helping my puppy fever one bit... Adorable little guy!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Just got his Embark results, negative for all genetic health issues. 75% DNA match to his dad and 59% match to Jaz. Jaz's and Reacher's dad have the same sire. Embark guess adult weight will be 81 pounds.


In other news every dog I can remember having did not like garbage bags being flicked to open them. Not Reacher he thinks it great and tries to grab the bag as I flick it.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

13 weeks and 26.6 pounds at vet visit today. So gaining on avg 3.2 pounds a week.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

He looks like he is about to say something like the talking dogs from the Bud movies. He is stunning great picture


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Apex1 said:


> He looks like he is about to say something like the talking dogs from the Bud movies. He is stunning great picture


With total concentration he's watching mom prepare his dinner.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Reacher is getting big, just turned 16 weeks. He gets is last pup vaccine on Tuesday and we finally start going on real adventures. 

Jaz, 22 months goes in for her spay and gastropexy at the same time. 

Jaz and I had just gotten back from rally training and in an usual turn of events Reacher was just chilling too.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Reacher is getting big, just turned 16 weeks. He gets is last pup vaccine on Tuesday and we finally start going on real adventures.
> 
> Jaz, 22 months goes in for her spay and gastropexy at the same time.
> 
> ...


OMG, Reacher IS growing fast!! And if he grows into those ears, he is going to be a big boy. What a beautiful pair you have there, drparker!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, I missed this entire thread. I love his looks, what he radiates and his name.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Reacher is getting big, just turned 16 weeks. He gets is last pup vaccine on Tuesday and we finally start going on real adventures.
> 
> Jaz, 22 months goes in for her spay and gastropexy at the same time.
> 
> ...


What the heck, wasn’t he half the size yesterday? It’s so fun watching a puppy grow up so fast! I should give up on finding an adult dog and go the puppy route 😂


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Beautiful. They grow way too fast.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I missed this thread until now. Holy cow, what a cutie!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Reacher weighed in at 38.6 today.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Such an intelligent expression


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

drparker151 said:


> Reacher weighed in at 38.6 today.
> View attachment 586449


I can hear the moon mom


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

NadDog24 said:


> Such an intelligent expression


Thanks, That's ball drive, waiting for dad to toss the ball again.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

He will be 5 months old in 2 days. Here's his crazy eye look and with those ears he could join S.E.T.I.


----------



## Mannix (12 mo ago)

Wow, look at those radar ears.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Ears back, big eyes... It's zoomie time


----------

